# Trekkingrad Radon Skill 8.5 RH 55 Alfine 11



## shrediiiii (23. April 2013)

Moin moin,

alle Informationen auf ebay-Kleinanzeigen:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-scheibenbremse/114438947-230-4903?ref=search

Viele Grüße

Johannes


----------

